# gaggia Evolution - leaking water while brewing



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

hi all

This machine (about 7 or 8 years old) has been leaking water while brewing the coffee, making it very hard to get only coffee in the cup rather than hot water too! I imagine this is some seal or other I need to replace?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say leaking is this from around the portafilter? Ie coming down outside the basket holder. If this is the case you need a new seal above where the portafilter locks in.

These usually need replacing about every 12 months as they harden due to the heat. You will probably need to "dig it out" using an awl (pointed tool similar to S/driver.

Also clean inside the head at the same time.


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks!

It leaks from outside, I think, yes, but drips down into the cup (unless I'm using an espresso cup, maybe). This seal has never been replaced, so probably needs replacing. Is it this one?

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/NG01001


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

suiko said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It leaks from outside, I think, yes, but drips down into the cup (unless I'm using an espresso cup, maybe). This seal has never been replaced, so probably needs replacing. Is it this one?
> 
> http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/NG01001


Yes that is the one:good:


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

You can get them for £1.24 delivered on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Rubber-Filter-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZF1VVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409595015&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+seal


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Cool, thanks! I guess this seal ives underneath the shower head?

The machine also gets extremely hot in use (too hot to touch reallly). I imagine this is a sign of another issue?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The group seal or PF gasket (whatever the experts call it) goes around the outside of the shower head, so when the shower head is pointing directly into the PF/basket, the seal is around the top edge of the PF. If you look upwards at the shower head you'll see it in plain sight. There shouldn't (I believe) be any need to remove the shower head.

Which bit of your machine gets too hot to touch in use?


----------



## suiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Thansk! It's the top of the machine that gets hot, where the controls are. It's noisier than it used to be, too.


----------

